#  > General Zone >  > Computer & Internet >  >  >  win 7 themes collection

## viper_boy

*1. Blaque::Final::*



*Download:*




```
http://*******.com/dl/59481756/3ff8ffb/Blaque__Final___by_caeszer.rar.html
```


*Or*



```
http://www.*********.com/file/5TUWNec
```


*Pack Contains:-*

*Themes: Blaque theme

*System Files: Explorer/Shell32.dll/OobeFldr.dll

*Notes: Installations Guide/Important Note/Copyright Note 



*Preview Image

________________________
*
Installations Guide:-*

To apply the theme,

1. Copy all the items in the folder 'Themes' to c:Windows\Resources\Themes
2. Then, right-click on the desktop & choose "Personalize"
3. Choose the 'Blaque' theme in the 'Installed Themes' section.

For the explorer, just copy it into the folder windows & the others just copy them into the system32 folder.
Then,restart your computer.

Notes:You're advised to make a backup of your available\original components before replace them with the components provided in the pack.

________________________

*System Requirement:-*

*Now, this theme available for both Windows 7 64-bit\32-bit.

*Makesure you've installed a good graphic card to enable transparent part to be seen 
_______________________

*3rd's Party Applications & Resources In The Preview:-*

*Applications: 

Object Dock:


```
http://www.stardock.com/products/objectdock/
```


Uxstyle Core:


```
http://uxstyle.com/
```


*Image Resources:

Leopard Graphite Icon Pack:


```
http://caeszer.deviantart.com/art/Leopard-Graphite-Icon-Pack-150610029
```



__________________________________________________  _______
*
2. Darkclear7::Final::*



*Download:*




```
http://*******.com/dl/59474697/92db31c/Darkclear7__Final___by_caeszer.rar.html
```


*Or*



```
http://www.*********.com/file/xcP5g83
```


*Pack Contains:-*

*Themes: Darkclear7 themes with wallpaper provided

*System Files: Explorer/ExplorerFrame.dll

*Notes: Installations Guide/Copyright Note 

*Preview Image

________________________

*Installations Guide:-*

To apply the theme,

1. Copy all the items in the folder 'Theme' to c:Windows\Resources\Themes
2. Then, right-click on the desktop & choose 'Personalize'
3. Choose the 'Darkclear7' theme in the 'Installed Themes' section.


32bit:
Right-click, take ownership for the original system files & move it to the other folder as backup.For the explorer, just copy it into the folder windows & the others just copy them into the system32 folder.
Then,restart your computer.

64bit:
Right-click, take ownership for the original system files & move it to the other folder as backup .For the explorer, just copy it into the folder windows. The explorerframe just copy it to sysWOW64 & the others just copy them into the system32 folder.
Then,restart your computer.

Notes:You're advised to make a backup of your available\original components before replace them with the components provided in the pack.


Notes:You're advised to make a backup of your available\original components before replace them with the components provided in the pack.

________________________

*System Requirement:-*

*For Windows 7 64bit\32bit.

*Makesure you've installed a good graphic card to enable transparent part to be seen 


_______________________

*3rd's Party Applications & Resources In The Preview:-*

*Applications: 

Uxstyle Core:


```
http://uxstyle.com/
```


__________________________________________________  _____

*3. FlureVS::Final::*



*Download:*




```
http://*******.com/dl/59480386/0483cf5/FlureVS__Final___by_caeszer.rar.html
```


*Or*



```
http://www.*********.com/file/GpFzpgm
```


*Pack Contains:-*

*Themes: Flure theme

*System Files: Explorer/ExplorerFrame.dll(32bit & 64bit)

*Notes: Installations Guide/Copyright Note 

*Preview Image

________________________

*Installations Guide:-*

To apply the theme,

1. Copy all the items in the folder 'Theme' to c:Windows\Resources\Themes
2. Then, right-click on the desktop & choose 'Personalize'
3. Choose the 'Flure' theme in the 'Installed Themes' section.


32bit:
Right-click, take ownership for the original system files.For the explorer, just copy it into the folder windows & the others just copy them into the system32 folder.
Then,restart your computer.

64bit:
Right-click, take ownership for the original system files.For the explorer, just copy it into the folder windows. The others just copy them into the system32 folder.
Then,restart your computer.


Notes:You're advised to make a backup of your available\original components before replace them with the components provided in the pack.

________________________

*System Requirement:-*

*Now, this theme available for both Windows 7 64-bit\32-bit.

*Makesure you've installed a good graphic card to enable transparent part to be seen 

__________________________________________________  ____________

*4. Fudge::Final::*



*Download:*




```
http://*******.com/dl/59490574/c3407eb/Fudge__Final___by_caeszer.rar.html
```


*Or*



```
http://www.*********.com/file/kCVG9Hx
```



*Pack Contains:-*

*Themes: Fudge theme

*System Files: Explorer, ExplorerFrame.dll(32bit & 64bit)

*Notes: Installations Guide/Copyright Note 

*Preview Image

________________________

*Installations Guide:-*

To apply the theme,

1. Copy all the items in the folder 'Theme' to c:Windows\Resources\Themes
2. Then, right-click on the desktop & choose 'Personalize'
3. Choose the 'Fudge' theme in the 'Installed Themes' section.

Notes: Please move the original system files first before proceed to the next step. Move it to a new folder in the desktop.

32bit:
Right-click, take ownership for the original system files.For the explorer, just copy it into the folder windows.

64bit:
Right-click, take ownership for the original system files.For the explorer, just copy it into the folder windows. 



Notes:You're advised to make a backup of your available\original components before replace them with the components provided in the pack.

________________________

*System Requirement:-*

*Now, this theme available for both Windows 7 64-bit\32-bit.

*Makesure you've installed a good graphic card to enable transparent part to be seen

__________________________________________________  ________

*5. LeopardInspirat::Final::*



*Download:*




```
http://*******.com/dl/59485411/37206c6/LeopardInspirat__Final___by_caeszer.rar.html
```


*Or*



```
http://www.*********.com/file/hJGXrse
```


*Pack Contains:-*

*Themes: Leopard Inspirat Visual Style with Aurora Wallpaper Reloaded.

*System Files: Explorer/Shell32.dll/OobeFldr.dll/ExplorerFrame.dll

*Notes: Installations Guide/Important Note/Copyright Note 

*Preview Image

________________________

*Installations Guide:-*

To apply the theme,

1. Copy all the items in the folder 'Theme' to c:Windows\Resources\Themes
2. Then, right-click on the desktop & choose 'Personalize'
3. Choose the 'LeopardInspirat' theme in the 'Installed Themes' section.


32bit:
Right-click, take ownership for the original system files & move it to the other folder as backup.For the explorer, just copy it into the folder windows & the others just copy them into the system32 folder.
Then,restart your computer.

64bit:
Right-click, take ownership for the original system files & move it to the other folder as backup .For the explorer, just copy it into the folder windows. The explorerframe just copy it to sysWOW64 & the others just copy them into the system32 folder.
Then,restart your computer.

Notes:You're advised to make a backup of your available\original components before replace them with the components provided in the pack.


Notes:You're advised to make a backup of your available\original components before replace them with the components provided in the pack.

________________________

*System Requirement:-*

*For Windows 7 64bit\32bit.

*Makesure you've installed a good graphic card to enable transparent part to be seen 

3rd's Party Applications & Resources In The Preview:-

*Applications: 

Object Dock:


```
http://www.stardock.com/products/objectdock/
```


Yahoo Widget:


```
http://widgets.yahoo.com/download/
```


Uxstyle Core:


```
http://uxstyle.com/
```


*Image Resources:

Leopard Official Icons:


```
http://www.crystalxp.net/galerie/en.id.17777-official-macosx-leopard-icon-pack.html
```


*Skins:

Leopard Object Dock Skin:


```
http://www.adni18.com/gallery/details.php?image_id=428
```


Macdrive For Yahoo Widget:


```
http://widgets.yahoo.com/widgets/maclikedrivedisplay
```


_________________________________________________
*6. Purity7::Final::*



*Download:*



```
http://*******.com/dl/59486742/1bd5f85/Purity7__Final___by_caeszer.rar.html
```


*Or*



```
http://www.*********.com/file/tN5HMVA
```


*Pack Contains:-*

*Themes: Purity 7 theme

*System Files: Explorer/ExplorerFrame.dll(32bit & 64bit)

*Notes: Installations Guide/Copyright Note 

*Preview Image

________________________

*Installations Guide:-*

To apply the theme,

1. Copy all the items in the folder 'Theme' to c:Windows\Resources\Themes
2. Then, right-click on the desktop & choose 'Personalize'
3. Choose the 'Purity 7' theme in the 'Installed Themes' section.


32bit:
Right-click, take ownership for the original system files.For the explorer, just copy it into the folder windows & the others just copy them into the system32 folder.
Then,restart your computer.

64bit:
Right-click, take ownership for the original system files.For the explorer, just copy it into the folder windows. The others just copy them into the system32 folder.
Then,restart your computer.


Notes:You're advised to make a backup of your available\original components before replace them with the components provided in the pack.

________________________

*System Requirement:-*

*Now, this theme available for both Windows 7 64-bit\32-bit.

*Makesure you've installed a good graphic card to enable transparent part to be seenSee More: win 7 themes collection

----------

